

Web Inspector and Firebug element selection trick  - rodrigoavie
http://www.rodrigoalvesvieira.com/inspector-firebug/

======
lighthazard
That's pretty interesting. I wonder if there's a variable list somewhere in
the inspector to see which ones we've previously clicked.

